# Women with washboard abs -hot or not?



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

Girls with washboard six pack abs photo gallery theCHIVE


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

*I will provide the pictures*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

*very pretty*


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think it is pretty attractive, as long as the girl as a decent amount of muscle and just doesn't have a six-pack because she is abnormally skinny. 

At the same time, I think really thick girls are attractive too...it is all good.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

flat stomach fine. six pack is excessive. and this is coming from a guy who trains and dates fighters. when they are cutting for a fight im fine with it, but overall I prefer a girl who hasn't lost her womanly curves.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2010)

I prefer the off-season look but love to see a 6-pack on a woman because I know exactly what it takes to get one, and it's much harder for them.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

over half of those girls i would not be attracted to right off the bat.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> over half of those girls i would not be attracted to right off the bat.



Really, which one do you like the most?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the softer washboard abs where they are just showing, that's hot but super-ripped I'm not attracted to.....as much,still attractive who would deny that? But preferably they got to have some softness, I like my ladies to feel like ladies....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Really, which one do you like the most?





min0 lee said:


>





min0 lee said:


>



these two look the most natural and attractive to me


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

min0 lee said:


>


this one looks pretty natural as well


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

id probably end up asking the blonde girl in the jeans out first if I was going by looks alone though


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 8, 2010)

LAM said:


> I prefer the off-season look but love to see a 6-pack on a woman because I know exactly what it takes to get one, and it's much harder for them.




I was trying to choose my words wisely while scrolling but this is exactly what I wanted to say. 
Sixpack yes, but competition sixpack is a little overly thin and vascular for my everyday liking but I respect it cuz it's a bitch to earn it


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

those your favorites mino?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2010)

They stand out, pretty faces with outrageous stomaches.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 8, 2010)

the first one looks odd to me. the body doesn't match the face. i feel like the face is of a teenage girl.
the second one i agree with you whole heartedly. beautiful girl


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 8, 2010)

Nah, I dig a flat stomach, but I like my wimmens soft.


----------



## twarrior (Dec 8, 2010)

Those all look good for licking... I think my tongue is going to have a 4 hour erection...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think they all look pretty awesome. My only deal is that I like to eat out (resturants)
often. Nice meal, bottle of wine and a nice dessert. As good as these women look,  and the work they have to do to maintain would not work in my world.


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont know if anyone remembers "w8lifter" leah .. she had amazing abs


----------



## MDR (Dec 8, 2010)

Attractive women come in all shapes and sizes.  The turnoff for me is the emaciated look.  I don't find that sexy at all, personally.  Lot of very beautiful women in this thread.  Some not so much.  So I guess for me it depends on the individual woman.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Haha..  Im the only one who likes my bitches with beer guts ?  I find this odd ?  Btw Id make one exception for minO lee !


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 8, 2010)

And Built if that's her in her avy. Her abs are at least as shreaded.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 8, 2010)

If the woman has a butt, good rack, and an hourglass shape still....then I can dig a 6pack (hardcore washboard would be difficult for me to like...but not impossible)


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 9, 2010)

Bring on the washboard abs!  As long as there is a certain undescribable something it's game on.


----------



## Ejams (Dec 9, 2010)

Just showing is so f'ing hot. Fully ripped is 2 manly 4 me.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes hot!


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Extremely hot*


----------



## ectomorph141 (Dec 9, 2010)

sara said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers "w8lifter" leah .. she had amazing abs


I cant find the pics of her anywhere.  Not even this thread works.  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/17491-comp-pics.html
What happened to w8lifter? She was here when I first came to the site back in 2003.


----------



## SYN (Dec 9, 2010)

Some of these tummies look really nice. Others make me want to vomit. Depends on how 'washboard' they are I guess.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 9, 2010)

omg, definately hot!


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## danzik17 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes please.  But like others said - there's gotta be some muscle.  No anorexic six packs.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 9, 2010)

washboard cardboard, particle board...as long as they have a...oh, hell..what I mean to say, athletic stomach..together we can flex our 12 pack!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry, i would think most guys here for some reason would like that. i prefer nice flat smooth stomach but to see abs... man i'll pass. its too manly for me. i even like my gay lovers to be chubby softies like women


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 10, 2010)

*this is quiet possibly the sexiest woman on the planet! ! ! !*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2010)

what could her name be?


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 10, 2010)

i would call a woman like that ANYTHING she wanted to be called. i'm serious. you see hot chicks all the time, but there is something about her. i honestly think she is the sexiest woman i have EVER seen. everyone has their own taste and shit. but to me, she is absolutely perfect. the dark hair, dark skin, abs, boobs, beautiful face. . . . my dick is hard just talking about her. i would pay her to play with it with her work-out gloves on. lol.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 10, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> what could her name be?



but how can she be the sexiest woman on the planet if you can't even see her face?

oh wait...maybe that part isn't important, lol


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 11, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> but how can she be the sexiest woman on the planet if you can't even see her face?
> 
> oh wait...maybe that part isn't important, lol


 


i can tell by her profile she is very pretty, to go along with that body.


----------



## devildog88 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hot for sure!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 15, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> If the woman has a butt, good rack, and an hourglass shape still....then I can dig a 6pack (hardcore washboard would be difficult for me to like...but not impossible)



 What he said.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What he said.



at your age can you even get it up still?


----------



## zoco (Dec 17, 2010)

Most of them are very hot


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn! I vote "too manly" but when I looked at those pics I got an instant boner! The softer abs look really hot.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2010)

I like a little more bodyfat on a woman but it just depends. For me (and this may be cliché) it's a lot to do with a woman's personality that makes her really sexy to me.


----------

